# Sharpening Paste



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Just a quick "Thank You" for all the help on the forum, folks.

There are a boat load of junk gimmicks out there attracting our woodworking dollars. I recently tried this one:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=58754&cat=1,43072

There is *no* gimmick here. Take a piece of glass, "jointed" board, or anything flat - and sharpen away.

I used a piece of glass and the #6 paste and was amazed. 

You should, obviously, start with a fairly sharp surface (it's not a grinder), squeeze a tiny amount out, and sharpen. 
Same ole same ole... face, backside, face, backside.., then "micro-edge" to a point (if you like). 

Once you figure it out, it's "scary sharp" in about 20 seconds. Good stuff.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My father used to use carborundum paste to lap in the o/h valves on his old motor cycle.
I'll have a look in our local motor store.
johnep


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, hard to beat diamond paste.


----------

